# Duenna Poodles?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No news, sorry, but when I did a search out in the wild I found a thread here on PF that suggested that Cherie of Arreau may be a source of info. 
She's a member so you might be able to send her a private message or just contact her thru her site. 
Arreau Red Standard Poodles

The post is in this thread from 2017
(10) Adanac Poodles | Poodle Forum


----------

